# Bachelor party- Hogs



## rbrawner (Feb 5, 2017)

Planning a bachelor party for sometime around July or August, was thinking doing a night hog hunt would be a good time. Anyone got any thoughts, or recommendations for an outfitter in GA/SC? Would like to keep costs down as low as is reasonably expected. Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## macbeth (Feb 5, 2017)

hayloff in helen would be a good place.


----------



## 175rltw (Mar 29, 2017)

I'd think Athens would be a fine place for a bachelor hog hunt. But if you want to go further afield- Savannah is prime those months


----------



## Kanook (Mar 29, 2017)

macbeth said:


> hayloff in helen would be a good place.


Now that is funny, very funny.


----------

